# Youtube Wednesday Input thread!



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

While I have plenty of ideas and an ajenda to follow for youtube wednesday's I wanted to start a living thread where you guys can give input about future topics, or request to see my take on a project you have coming up. 
I really want to build a refrence library for haunter to look at when they start projects, there are so many different ways to accomplish the same thing in what we do- I dont consider the way I do things to be the end all be all by any means- but it could be a good starting point.
I really appreciate the help and encouragement this forum has given and I hope that I give back to it.
I want to build and keep an audience and eventually have youtube wednesday pay for itself and provide R&D money for the haunt projects I get into. (Clicking the ads that pop up generates a small amount of revenue). I think I need to stay sponsorship free so I can remain unbiased in my materials recomendations. I do not see youtube wednesday ending anytime soon.
So post your ideas here! It can be as simple as "Id like to see you make a roadkill possum" to as complicated as tackling sound design for a haunt- I will monitor the thread of course and reply. Keep in mind I have a 20min tutorial limit, lol.
Thanks for your support and input, and if you have no idea what Im talking about- http://www.youtube.com/user/StiltbeastStudios?feature=mhee


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How to Make Corn Stalks - I believe there are some folks here that would have an interest


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> How to Make Corn Stalks - I believe there are some folks here that would have an interest


Well, staying with youtube topic:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL @ FE.

Can I participate in a living thread if I am undead? 
Since Thanksgiving is coming up, I'd like to see (hopefully, posted TOMORROW) "How to Dispose of Relatives You Killed During Thanksgiving".


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> LOL @ FE.
> 
> Can I participate in a living thread if I am undead?
> Since Thanksgiving is coming up, I'd like to see (hopefully, posted TOMORROW) "How to Dispose of Relatives You Killed During Thanksgiving".


Just remember to dig the hole first, cause if you kill em and someone comes along while you're digging, you could be diggin holes all night.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

hey, i would love to see pneumatic prop stuff and lighting design, your corpsing vid was great and should be in the hauners universal how to. i like the normal how toos, but would like to see some advanced stuff as well


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I would like to see your take on a silicone caulk mold.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Allen H said:


> While I have plenty of ideas and an ajenda to follow for youtube wednesday's I wanted to start a living thread


How about a "living dead thread?"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing your take on aging wall sections, as well as props.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I want to know how your brain works - something like.... let someone pick 10 random items that are NOT normal haunt related items, and you tell us what you would think to do with them.

Or another thing I would want to know from you - your 5 favorite tools for haunting, or your 5 favorite products.... or techniques.

Maybe a tips & general techniques video that we could see some different things that could be used for many applications. (The gorilla glue/cup of water trick I learned from you is an excellent example of that.... after I learned that one trick, I think of many ways to use it)

Sorry if I got wordy!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How to make groundbreakers & other human-ish, static sculpture-props have a sense of motion or tenseness/pulling.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Good input so far, thanks! my list is now lengthened to about 30 subjects. Im moving into a new shop right now so as soon as I get in there I will have more mid week videos- mostly now Im building stock of deranged masks and spell books for Christmas. but soon i will have alot more going on.
thanks for the input and keep it coming!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Heh, I could stand to get a deranged mask for Christmas


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Input: once-a-month Thong Thursday vid?? (LOL).

It would certainly liven things up even MORE.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Me in a thong is far to scary, even for tha haunt crowd.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thing.....Thing a Thong... Thing it Happy.... Thing it Long.... Thing of good things and bad.... 

Ohhhhh Nevermind LOL...

I have a TON of things you could teach us.

How to make effective and safe and Cheap walls for garage or outdoor haunts.

How do you add sound to a simply triggered pneumatic device (EG Hacked motion detector for a trigger of a TCT)

How about Overall Haunt Philosophies... Distraction here, Scare there etc.

Much more


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Kristy made a great set of wax hand molds, but unfortunately I have trouble taking the wax mold off my nobby knuckles. Anyway could you teach us how to make a pretty good set of hands or feet for our props? I am aware of the wire tutorial with the build up of latex but do you have another easier. faster and more productive way?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

What about:
a tour of your new workshop?
Where do you get your ideas and inspiration?
Basic tools & supplies for the newb prop builder
And absolutely NO thongs, no matter how much Debbie5 pleads.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

yes, a tour of the shop and looking at the tools of the trade would be nice.
Maybe a standing list of where you get your materials from, latex, silicone, ect.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Damn..you guys are no fun.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay- a serious vid suggestion: "HOW TO ORGANIZE AND STORE YOUR SUPPLIES & CURBIES CRAP". 
and a follow-up vid to that: "How To Convince Your Spouse That Keeping 2 SonoTubes (or other crap) 'Til you Find the Time And Money To Use It, Is Really Okay".

I already have the tutorial on the third vid suggestion: "How To Hide Halloween Purchases From Your Spouse" down pat.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Allen,

Your video on LED spots was a good one (I like your supplier because you don't have to solder the resistors!), but I was wondering if you have any ideas on making them "plug and play?"

niblique71 uses a pretty handy home-made "vampire clip" and I know hpropman uses some jacks to hook up his system. I'd like to see your take on this since I plan on building more spots this year and am looking for some ideas on making it easier to connect/disconnect the spots to my power supplies.

Thanks for your great tutorials and generosity. Indeed you do give back to the haunt community. I know I'm already indebted to you.

Rich


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

just watched the clacker vid and jackel vid again, went out and got the stuff, will make them in the close futire, hope you dont take this ideal, but man i would probably pay to watch the vids, on youtube Weds. i luv em


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

funhouse-
I wont ever charge for youtube wed, but I make a bit (I mean a bit) of money when people click on the ads that pop up. I enjoy making them so they will keep coming!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Damn..you guys are no fun.


Well you know all we really do see are fat hands, and elbows. Who knows what is going on off camera.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

psyko99 said:


> Well you know all we really do see are fat hands, and elbows. Who knows what is going on off camera.


Hmmmm.....I really can't reply or I'll look like a creeper..LOL>


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

i know you woundn't, you seem to have too much of a passion to try to make a buck, anyway then i couldn't offord, i had to go buy a heat gun, hot glue gun, and why not even a drimal, heck i don't know how i lived without the drimal.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Allen H said:


> funhouse-
> I wont ever charge for youtube wed, but I make a bit (I mean a bit) of money when people click on the ads that pop up. I enjoy making them so they will keep coming!


For every 'You Tube Wednesday', I will make sure I make it a 'Click Thru Thursday', and we'll make some money for ya that way, Allen! We really appreciate them!!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

also i know this wont take up the whole show, but i'd love to see a way to store you latex/cfx/sfx masks and repair them, heard people armor-all them


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Funhouse great idea- Its hard for me to always tell what you guys will think is interesting- so its good to know.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

no problem... i just have my new hump day fun,, man that didn't sound right


----------



## fallapart (Jul 22, 2011)

I would like how you make your demented mask I would just like to know how you get the burlap to hold its shape. Im trying to make a scarecrow and I have no where to start the head. Thanks. =)


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I love all of your videos and have watched them all at least twice (I'm rewatching the plastic corpsing one right now). I would like to see how to build a corpse from scratch (maybe the plastic method you mentioned in the scarecrow vid?), maybe a costume or 2, paper mache...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Just saw the new one (ice gore snot) this morning. Freaking amazing how it looks!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you for pointing out all the small toolboxes you keep stuff in. And I never knew the borax-glue stuff would dry!


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

I'm another fan who looks forward to the videos every week. I'm a newbie haunter, but used both the blood and lighting tutorials this year. Loved them!

The pin spotlights worked great for almost everything, but I'd love to get your take on making larger spotlights as well. For the two places where I needed more light, I just ended up taping in small flashlights as spotlights. I also like niblique71's idea of soda caps and PVC. Just wondered what you'd do for 'more light' situations.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A tutorial on how to make inexpensive, old fashioned looking little lanterns such as one that a cemetery caretaker might carry would be.....enlightening.

Bad pun, I know

Similar in style to this, but with clear windows:

http://www.giftsunusual.com/Images-5/30683 Metal Chinese Lantern.jpg

Or this:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/images/products/borrby-lantern-for-block-candle__73383_PE190070_S4.jpg


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Your tutorials are always very informative. I would like to see something with sounds for a haunt.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been searching for ways of making cheap wall panels. I have a few ideas I am going to try out later this year using old pallets. I can't afford 4x8 foam panels, I can't really even do the $8 a panel for OSB right now. So, I would love to see any ideas you have on using cheap or free materials on wall panels. I will share my idea as soon as I get started on them


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Allen Thanks for the videos! I love your no pressure approach to making props. I've never made a mask before, but you've peaked my interest to try. How about showing us how you put hair on a mask?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Will do- I did full fur on the Krampus part 3 video- but I will show hair on one also.


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

Allen - I have spent most of the evening watching your videos, and either I have just missed it, or you haven't done it, is a video on the plaster bust you use for mask making. Since the retailers insist on still putting out the cheepie masks at Halloween, (thank God) doing the latex sock masks is a wonderful way to redo these masks into a more user friendly version. But you use that plaster bust as your starting point, and that where a lot of us need to start too. Sort of a pre-quell. Or I'm totally wrong, and you're gonna tell me which video I missed. HM


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

LOVE your videos! I would like to see your take on a monster mud prop, creature, reaper, anything really.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Allen, I love the videos. It amazes me how you take ordinary items and create something creepy. I thought I was the recycle queen. You got me beat by a long shot. I have been working with some of the stuff I learned from you and will soon share those photos. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

Love all the how-to's, great reference material... Keep em coming!


----------

